# Peeps needs a home



## Sabrina Rhodes (May 13, 2004)

Hello, my pigeon Peeps needs a good home w/ other pigeons. she's never been in a cage so i won't put her in one just to keep her. besides, I live in an apartment. So I dont have a yard. Just a cement patio. I love my bird, but I want her to have as normal a life as possible. I would love it if she could be adopted into a flock and find a mate. There are alot of hawks around where I live, not to mention cats and I feer for her safety, as I can no longer keep her in the house 24/7.I live in Medford, Oregon. Is there anyone out there that can help? Sabrina


----------

